
TechEmpower Framework Benchmarks Round 13 - talawahdotnet
https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r13&hw=ph&test=plaintext
======
tomcam
I literally cannot imagine how much work they've put into this. Just dealing
with warring language factions sounds utterly exhausting to me. Say what you
want about canny self-promotion, but this is a true public service. I do wish
they had a live link to each framework mentioned on the left column.

